# Lamentavelmente



## Gamen

Posso usar "lamentavelmente" como sinônimo de "infelizmente", "desafortunadamente" em português?

*Lamentavelmente*, nã aprovei o examen. Devo estudar mais da próxima vez.

Em espanhol "lamentablemente" é muito usado, muito mais do que "desafortunadamente" e "infelizmente"


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Posso usar "lamentavelmente" como sinônimo de "infelizmente", "desafortunadamente" em português?
> 
> *Lamentavelmente*, não aprovei *no exame*. Devo estudar mais da próxima vez.
> 
> Em espanhol "lamentablemente" é muito usado, muito mais do que "desafortunadamente" e "infelizmente"



Pode, sem problema. _'Desafortunadamente_' é que não é de uso muito comum, pelo menos no português de Portugal. No sentido positivo, '_afortunadamente_' usa-se um pouco mais, mas ainda assim com muito menos frequência do que _'felizmente'.
_Só um pequeno pormenor, referente ao português de Portugal (não sei se também é assim no Brasil):_
'Aprovar'_ (que no português de Portugal se diz com muito maior frequência, nesta acepção de ser considerado apto, _'passar_') pede a preposição_ 'em_' ('_passar no exame de...).
__'Aprovar' _no sentido de dar a concordância ou de achar bom é que se pode usar como escreveu (_'aprovei a decisão que tomou_')


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Sim, é equivalente, mas o brasileiro usa sempre o "infelizmente" que já virou instituição. Tanto que um antigo chefe meu, espanhol, que morou vários anos no Brasil, costumava dizer: "Cuando un brasileño te dice ...infelizmente...¡dáte por jodido!


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado Carfer e Who Sou Eu por estarem sempre presentes e atentos a tudo!

Obrigado Carfer pelo esclarecimento a respeito do uso da preposição "em" após "exame".

Sim, WSE, sempre escutei e li em português "infelizmente". Em espanhol, acontece que, se bem que "infelizmente" seja correto e exista aliás, não conseguiu se impor. Por esta razão, soa para nós algo formal. Tuda palavra que não é de uso frequente em uma língua termina, em definitiva, sendo formal e reservada para a linguagem culta ou escrita.

Nota: Não sei se "em definitiva" se fala em português. Por favor, corrijam meus erros quando viram algum.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Essa é uma das minhas grandes dificuldades no espanhol. Por causa do português, tendo a falar o "infelizmente" em espanhol também, mas noto as pessoas erguendo as sombrancelhas porque a palavra dói em seus ouvidos. Por isso me policio e procuro usar "desafortunadamente", e esta palavra é melhor aceita por meus interlocutores.


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Não sei se "em definitiva" se fala em português.



Não, habitualmente dizemos '_no fim de contas_' (que tem equivalente directo em espanhol), '_ao fim e ao cabo_'.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Essa é uma das minhas grandes dificuldades no espanhol. Por causa do português, tendo a falar o "infelizmente" em espanhol também, mas noto as pessoas erguendo as sombrancelhas porque a palavra dói em seus ouvidos. Por isso me policio e procuro usar "desafortunadamente", e esta palavra é melhor aceita por meus interlocutores.



Agora que você fala nisso, também tinha (e ocasionalmente ainda tenho) o mesmo problema e corrigia-o usando precisamente '_desafortunadamente_'. Sucede que os meus professores me diziam quase sempre que _'afortunadamente'_ se diz, sim, mas '_desafortunadamente' _é incomum e deve ser substituído por '_desgraciadamente'. _Estou equivocado ou é algum particularismo do espanhol de Espanha?


----------



## Gamen

WhoSoyEu: Sim, em espanhol é infrequente "infelizmente" e por isso soa "estranho" aplicado como "lamentablemente", "desgraciadamente", e "desafortunadamente". A duas primeras usadas mais coloquialmente. E a terceira, usada também, mas soa mais formal.
Se você fala "felizmente" em espanhol, soa (melhor=más bien?) como que você está feliz ou contente devido a que não usamos este advérbio geralmente com o valor de "afortunadamente".

Carfer: Sim, em espanhol dizemos: "en definitiva", "a fin de cuentas", "al fin y al cabo".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Agora que você fala nisso, também tinha (e ocasionalmente ainda tenho) o mesmo problema e corrigia-o usando precisamente '_desafortunadamente_'. Sucede que os meus professores me diziam quase sempre que _'afortunadamente'_ se diz, sim, mas '_desafortunadamente' _é incomum e deve ser substituído por '_desgraciadamente'. _Estou equivocado ou é algum particularismo do espanhol de Espanha?


Eu uso o "desafortunadamente" com os espanhóis e nunca ninguém "me puxou as orelhas". Com o "infelizmente", sim.


----------



## Gamen

Sim, em espanhol podem falar "desafortunadamente", "desgraciadamente"" e "lamentablemente". Só que a primeira é um pouco mais formal.

O que significa "puxar as orelhas"?


----------



## Lorena993

Eu acho engraçado quando os hispanos falam "desgraciadamente". Porque desgraçadamente é uma palavra praticamente nunca dita no Brasil. E eles dizem corriqueiramente. Em português desgraça, desgraçadamente só são ditas quando algo muito, mas muito ruim acontece e no espanhol venho notando que serve para lamentar qualquer coisa.

O infelizmente é mais usado, sim, mas acho que o "lamentavelmente" não 'doeria' nos ouvidos dos brasileiros mesmo que não seja muito falado.


----------



## Lorena993

Gamen said:


> Sim, em espanhol podem falar "desafortunadamente", "desgraciadamente"" e "lamentablemente". Só que a primeira é um pouco mais formal.
> 
> O que significa "puxar as orelhas"?



Puxar as orelhas é "chamar a atenção", "repreender" como os pais fazem com os filhos pequenos para corrigi-los.

Exemplos de uso: "Levei um puxão de orelhas do meu chefe porque cheguei atrasado ontem"

"Minha mãe me puxou as orelhas depois de ver minhas notas no boletim"


----------



## Gamen

De acordo. Entendi. Em espanhol falamos "tirar de las orejas" (reprender).


----------

